# Louis passed



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Please keep my family in your thoughts and prayers. My little doxie passed tonight. He got terribly sick after eating and his stomach was getting big so I took him to vet thinking maybe bloat. No, not bloat. He had fluids in his stomach cavity (including blood). His heart was a little enlarged and his liver was abnormal. There wasn't much we could do. We could continue with diagnostics and the University but reality is he would have had to endure additional pain as we waited and the doctor felt that any medical options would only be temporary. Her best opinion was there was probably a tumor on his liver or next to it although one was not visible in the ultrasound. He had elevated numbers for liver and his red blood cells were low. With a sad heart I told them to let him go to sleep. He was 15 1/2 years old.

He is at the Rainbow bridge tonight with my first Cotton (GSD/Malamute), Lobo (GSD/Malamute), Mary Elizabeth (Cat), Ginger (Cat) and so many other fur kids I had in my life. I miss him terribly but getting to say goodbye gave me the closer I needed (plus knowing there wasn't anything we could do medically to help him).

Robert









Image: Louis, January 2012


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw I am so very sorry about Louis. 
The wienies really worm their way into our hearts and lives.
RIP Louis. You will be missed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thoughts of sympathy to you and your family Robert. Louis surely lived a good long life. Cherish the happy times and not how he went.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. Your sweet Louis loved you and he shared many years with you. 
My thoughts are with you, many many hugs!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear of Louis' passing. Hugs


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace Louis.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

So very sorry for loss.

Cheryl


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Take comfort in remembering his wonderful, long life and the friendship he provided you. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry - the little ones often have the biggest place in your heart.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 15 1/2 years is a long time and sounds like a good life.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Louis knows how much you loved and cared for him. Deepest condolences to you and your family, Robert.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry Robert. It is never easy when they go, and 15 years is a long time of being together, it is so hard to lose them, when it is hard to remember things before they were in your life.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

aww Robert, i'm so sorry.


----------

